# Steelhead Floats



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been working on these concept floats for over a week. I didn't rush the paint dry time, and they are not totally complete, as they need about 5 more coats of clear to protect the logo, and then some cleanup that I see on a few, but I thought I would share a few photos with you all of a half dozen or so that are hot out of the drying box tonight. There is currently 7 coats of either paint or clear on these specific ones, and after 5 more days, they should have that nice sheen on them.

My goal was to build a float that was larger then normal, but still carry the load of a smaller float. I countered the buoyancy of the balsa by using a single aluminum rod for the stem/antenna. That should make the float upright on its own, and not make me use so much shot on the line, but still get the casting distance I desire. I haven't tested the gram weight on them yet but I am guessing around 12 grams after its all said and done.

I am hoping these track the runs like a champ!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sweet floats! Awesome job man! I would definitely be chasing those down the river if had one break off.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Way to go! Those look to nice to use. Hang them up on the wall next to your trophies and mounts. What's with the KSU logo? Try OSU or a more fun school.  RiverDoc


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooooo Ooooo Ooooo, Can I have some for FREE???? NOT!!!!!!!

As I said before, you do make a real nice looking float.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I may have missed it past posts, but how are you making those?
Spinning them on a lathe?

(I've got an old lathe on the garage and as wondering if I might finally have a reason to use it for something)

Nice web blog, btw!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll take a dozen ....with a different logo !


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Really sharp looking floats. Nice work.

While on the topic of floats , ...what are some floats you all recommend for jig or spawn fishing ?


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Those are nice,but with as many floats as I see going down river thats just a waste of time and money,but they are nice!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

chuckyhumper said:


> Those are nice,but with as many floats as I see going down river thats just a waste of time and money,but they are nice!


If you are consistantly losing floats there is a problem with rigging. You should not lose more than a couple per year even if you fish several times a week.

BTW, VERY nice floats


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

> While on the topic of floats , ...what are some floats you all recommend for jig or spawn fishing ?


For me personally I choose a float based upon the stream flows that I am fishing, rather then what is being fished below it. Selecting a proper sized float to carry the load of your presentation is important. I have had it happen many times that I tie on a float, then swivel, then leader, and shot pattern. Then when I cast out the float can not bear the load of the presentation. The style I have pictured above seems to suit me well in most all of the streams I fish here in Ohio.



> Those are nice,but with as many floats as I see going down river thats just a waste of time and money,but they are nice!


I couldn't figure out if chuckyhumper was saying it was a waste of time and money for me, or for him?

I enjoy woodworking in general, so being able to make something that I can functionally use is an added bonus. Regardless of cost and time, I enjoy watching a custom float trot down the river. 

As I am sure it is the same with custom rod makers and or lure builders, it isn't always about time and money invested in the final product, but rather the satisfaction that your hands created something that assist you with pursuing your fishing passion. There is always a chance of loosing a lure, or not paying attention to a rod and breaking it, but that doesn't deter the craftsman from creating something nice.

The last time I seen a float on the stream bed, it was attached to the leader and not the main line. If you attach a float to your main line and use a lighter leader then your main, you won't loose a float. The leader breaks first  Unless of coarse a tree branch or bush across the stream snatches it.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice floats!!.Id be swimmin after I lost one of those.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I got the grams on them tonight. They ranged between 6.5 and 7.5 grams. I found a new use for the hot tub!! Wife was looking at me funny as I opened the cover and started dunking floats..haha!! She asked me what I was doing and I told her I was getting the gram weight of some floats. She asked what is a gram weight? I told her nevermind....HA!


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Great looking floats flash.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

KSU also when you don't see that tree limb hanging down behind you...duh..lost a few nice ones like that


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice looking floats and On a side note as a photographer those are fantastic product shots!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. Your photos are quite nice as well!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

No clear coat on this one yet, but I figured I would play around with some black floats. This one should be around 7-8 Grams. Cant wait to go out and start getting floats wet with fish on the end of the line!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What size swivel do you use ?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I typically use the Raven Micro swivels. Each manufacture of swivels probably has their own size chart, but to give you an idea, these things are super tiny, and are about the size of an ant.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

I continue to find myself avoiding these swivels (by themselves) and using the snap swivel instead that I can open and close to quickly change leaders or to quickly change spoons rather than re-tie alot of knots. Why do experienced steelheaders and centerpinners tend to avoid the snap swivels?

If you fasten a snap to both ends of one of the swivels shown above they are extremely useful in quickly changing out slinkies.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

For casting spoons, I do use the snap swivels so that I can quickly change my presentation. I personally only cast spoons, spinners, and jerk baits out at the mouths of the rivers in lake erie. There are so many snags in the river systems that you can go through alot of hardware in a hurry by casting the metal in the streams.

As far as why some choose swivels over snap swivels. It's personal preference and maybe even more of personal experience by using the snap versions of the swivels. For me personally, I have found that at times the swing arm that locks the leader into place gets weak or even at times pops open. It's not a regular occurance by any means, but it is something you have to watch.

For very low and clear fishing conditions I try and keep the leader free of alot of split shot, as at times it can spook fish. There are even times where I get rid of the swivel completely and tie line to line.

I don't find myself having to quickly change flies when I am in the river. Your goto sucker spawn and egg patterns are usually pretty productive. I use the 2 fly rigging method where I have an point fly and and anchor fly on the same leader, so for me a snap swivel just doesn't come into the equation.

The convenience of not having to tie more knots has come back to bite me in the past. By not checking your knots and retying everyonce in a while or after a snag or several fish landed, you are more apt to break off. 

-KSU


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

When my wife comes down to my workshop in the morning, I wander what her first question is going to be when she see's these on the bench?

Most likely it will be, "How many floats do I plan on using this weekend?"

Haha!!


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad. Multiply that number by 2, that's how many rods I own.

I took some old corks from various wine bottles, drilled a hole thru 2 of them end-to-end, then ran a 1/4 wooden dowel rod thru both corks such that the overall assy is maybe 8" long. I'm using rubber grommets on the top and bottom of the dowel to affix the float to the line.

I am guessing that this entire assy weighs 14-15 grams. But it's quite big and gaudy in appearance. Definitely no work of art like yours. Has anyone ever used a float this big? If I paint it orange I'll be able to see it 300 yards down-stream, but I figure I might scare the fish across the lake and into Canada. Your thoughts?


----------

